# Can I do it?



## jamo (Jun 6, 2002)

How do you decide if your are smart enough to homeschool your child?

I am debating this subject and fear that I don't have what it takes to homeschool her and give her everything that she needs.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Are you willing to treat this as a calling and your life work and way of life, not just your job? Are you willing or have the resources to get help if you get stuck, can you swallow your pride and be willing to ask your bil for help with higher math or to sign them up for co-op classes to cover areas you don't know? Are you willing to research and learn how to teach? Can you read and follow instructions? Those are the yes questions, if you can answer yes, then YES you can homeschool your child.

Here's the biggie, it's a no question and if you can honestly answer it as, NO, then even if you were hesitant about the Yes questions, you will still do fine. Ready?

Does anyone on earth care more about your child education than you do? Caring enough will carry you through the rough stuff.

Yes, you are smart enough. I know a gal who is severely dyslexic, can barely read and write but whose children are receive a world class education using video learning, co op classes and help for tutors for things she can't figure out. And the exciting thing is that the mom's skills are improving right along with her children. She is so passionate about them getting the best education possible so they aren't handicapped as she is. 

One more question, Is your dh behind you in this decision? Are you united? A divided house will destroy your chances of having this succeed.

Now what are you going to use for curriculum? Do you need help getting started?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

It's not a matter of if you CAN, it's a matter of if you WILL. Home educating your child is a lot of hard work. It takes dedication and the willingness to invest time and sometimes money into making sure that your child has the absolute best possible education.

It also takes either a really thick skin, or a support network.

Most of the home school "failures" I've seen have failed not because the parent lacked a degree in education, but because they either didn't have the network (either friends or family) who honestly wanted them to succeed, or they didn't invest the time and effort required to make homeschooling a success.

You *CAN* home educate your children, and very well, but the question is, *WILL* you or *SHOULD* you -- and only you can answer that.

I have no doubt that any parent CAN home educate their child, but honesty with yourself about your own faults (and strengths) is the most basic requirement for success.


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

In your decision making process about this, I think you really need to evaluate your educational philosophy. In other words, do you think that the scope and sequence that a school system sets out is the absolute best for your child b/c people with education degrees decided upon it? Or do you think that "need to know" learning is a better option-they'll learn it when they find a need and/or desire to learn it? 
I'm somewhere in between 'unschooling' and homeschooling b/c I feel that so much of what is taught is forgotten unless there is a need for it. Of course, basic math skills, reading, writing, grammar, etc are things that transfer to every subject. Anyway, you will definitely need to understand what you're heading for with your child.
Just my 2 cents and I fully agree-don't do it unless husband is with you and be prepared for challenges from every direction but if you fell strongly enough about it, you will be fine.

Harplade


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Truth is - I know I am not - as I sit here today, but I am learning/relearning along with my son. When I homeschooled my older kids - I did the same things with them. It is easy now - with 2nd grade work, but I know the time is coming..... I think it will be a great experience to re-learn all that algebra and science. I am actually looking forward to it. 

When I start to worry about if I am teaching enough, I repeat to myself ...."Can I really do worse than the public schools? Do the PS teach everything? Or are there perhaps some lapses in that they do too?" Don't kill yourself worrying over what you don't teach your kids. I don't think anyone can cover it all. 

You might ask yourself what is the most important thing for your children to remember? And what things can they just learn to look up if they neeed it? Emphasize those things that you feel they absolutely HAVE to be able to remember. Each year, you can adjust your list of what is essential. I found it easiest to just buy a packaged curriculum for our first year. But for every homeschooler, you will find a different way of schooling. Allow your method of schooling to evolve as you progress. Don't expect perfection. Go with the flow. Remember, what you don't cover this year, you can do the next. A lot of school work is repeated over and over. 

Ps: just from reading your post, I think you know plenty enough to school your kids!


----------



## lilmommajnn (Aug 7, 2002)

It isn't so much about "smart" as it is about "resourceful" and "creative". The most important thing is to show them why it matters and make it interesting for them. The internet was a big help to Mom...so were used book sales. Also, find other homeschoolers in your area. They can be an invaluable resource, both with supplies (books, programs, sites, etc) and ideas (different teaching strategies, projects, etc)...and it helps the children not to feel like the "odd man out" as much.


----------



## jamo (Jun 6, 2002)

My fear is math. To be frank, I suck! LOL!!! DH is excellent at math and he says that he would do it, but he really doesn't devote any time to the kids regardless of what it is, so I hate to depend on him. How do I find out about the co-op thing? I've heard of it but never realized that there was a network.

BIG question. My child is a girl. How do you keep from those typical mother/daughter issues that are bound to arise now that she is reaching puberty?

How do you measure if your up to scale? She's exceptionally bright. Almost annoyingly, the perfect child. I don't want to let her down and her chances slip away. This is a BIGn decision.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

A lot of those mother dughter issues aren't there when you have always homeschooled. My sil is going through more of it with her dd than I am with mine. Homeschooling will keep you closer than if she becomes more identified with other teens than she does with her family.

Remember math starts 1+1=2 and builds. It will be a while before you get to stuff you don't know.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't sweat the math. Just be sure to get books that have an accompanying teacher's answer book! You will learn a lot as you go along. You only need to be one or two pages ahead of her! If you run into trouble, develop a network of other homeschooling friends who can tutor you through the rough spots. If worst comes to worst, hire an professional tutor.

Regarding mother/daughter issues, you will have some of those regardless of your educational choice. I agree that by spending so much time together, I have become closer to my dd and we have been able to avoid many of the problems our ps family friends seem to suffer through. Remember, puberty is not a disease and in many societies, teens are expected to take their place as heads of households and responsible adults by that age. They are capable of tremendous behavior.

Finally, about somehow letting the perfect child down. By being honest with her about your limitations and concerns and supporting her and guiding her toward a high level of educational responsibilty for herself, how could you possibly be doing her a disservice? Talk to the ps parents about how they feel the ps has served their exceptionally bright kids--it's not always very well. Is it possible that your dd could learn more and become more well-rounded by having to take some personal ownership of her education instead of merely accepting that which someone else has determined is appropriate for her? 

Look for ways to turn your weaknesses into strengths. Can your dh or grandparents or aunts and uncles be brought in to balance your weaknesses, giving your dd a wonderfully varied experience and a rare-in-these-days opportunity to bond with her extended family?


Get thee to a support group! Practically none of the moms feel completely confident about our abilities. That hasn't stopped most of our children from getting accepted into great colleges, finding fulfilling careers, marrying wonderful spouses, and living complete and happy lives.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Remember, you don't have to be an expert in all of the subjects your kids will be learning - this is a rookie assumption. 

Homeschooling is about teaching your children to be autodidactic, or "self-teaching." It about teaching them to love wisdom and make pursuing it a lifelong pastime. 

It helps if you set an example in that regard.


----------



## jamo (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks to all.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I cringed when I saw your question. You ARE "smart enough"! The only people I have seen to whom I would have said they "should not be" homeschooling were LAZY people who did nothing at all. Otherwise, parents who homeschool can find the resources and help you need from a variety of places. I am not "smart enough" to do math - besides that I hate math - so I do not teach any math! A good friend who loves math does the math with my older boys. I do Con Law, Government, and Economics with her daughters. Good luck -


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Who taught your child to walk? Use the potty? Feed him/herself? Talk? What most people don't think about is that you have already been "teacher" to your child. It hasn't been that long ago that ALL children were homeschooled. There are so many resources available to help you through the rough spots.

I had a lot of concerns about homeschooling my learning disabled son, but all of his specialists told me that was the best thing for him. He's behind his peers, but he's progressing at a steady rate. The specialists have told me he would not be anywhere near where he's at if he was attending public school.


----------



## KS wife (Jan 1, 2008)

For upper level math - get Teaching Textbooks. Wonderful stuff. 

As for the rest, as a formerly certified teacher - the public schools can have my children only over my cold, dead body. You are smart enough.


----------

